# Prepping and Chronic Health Issues



## Kattscrowd (May 28, 2013)

I have a question to throw out. How are folks with chronic illnesses prepping? I ask this because I'm about to start a new medication for MS that will be tightly controlled and I won't be able to 'fudge' like I do with most of my other meds. This new med has to be taken once a day and if I miss any I have to go back to the infusion site and sit through another 6-8 hours of boredom to make sure my heart doesn't go whacky  
So many of the meds I take can have the effects substituted herbally (with a lot of effort and thought and quite frankly the pharmaceuticals are easier to deal with, so I take the pills and go on with life) But this new one is a doozy. 
Just wanted to pick y'all's brains! 
Thanks,
Katt
in the wilds of western AR


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Have a chat with your doctor, slowly introduce the idea of having extra meds on hand. Sometimes doctors are open to writing scripts for extra meds or for three months at a time. But understand that because of the risk to them and their licenses many won't be accommodating especially if its for a drug that's likely to be abused.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I get my prescriptions three months at a time. I get my meds by mail. My insurance company allows me to order before I run out. I mark down the date I order the prescription and order again less than three months later. I have figured out how early my insurance will pay for my prescriptions. The time will vary by insurance carrier. I have been able to build up some reserve this way. It is not fast and when I get a new prescription I start at ground zero with that one but it is the best I've come up with.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

but if your pharmaceuticals aren't available then wouldn't the herbal remedies be better than nothing? If herbals are probably gonna be available in the long run then why take the time, effort and thought now?
Just askin hun thats all *shrugs*


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> but if your pharmaceuticals aren't available then wouldn't the herbal remedies be better than nothing? If herbals are probably gonna be available in the long run then why take the time, effort and thought now?
> Just askin hun thats all *shrugs*


Sometimes herbs and supplements are the best answer. Sometimes they are not very effective. I have been able to take myself off several medications by using supplements. Some of my meds I have been able to reduce and thereby reduce side effects. Some meds I just have no option but to try to stock up on.

If you can, get your prescriptions refilled before going to a doctors visit. If your doctor changes your prescription then you should be able to immediately fill the new prescription. If he changes the dosage or the number of pills per day that is a different prescription. If he goes to or from extended release of the same drug that is a different prescription and should be filled immediately. If he moves you to a totally different drug then the old prescription might work as a fall back. If he ever puts you back on that drug then you already have a reserve.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

I too have this problem. Although my med need is thyroid medication. I take the natural thyroid so its been very difficult to stock up on especially after the reformulation a couple years ago. Sad  I am one of those lucky girls super sensitive to the hormone. Missing just one dose I feel the letdown, two doses and it all goes downhill. I tried buying from online companies ( canada med only got synthetic and a London based company same thing ) so now i have this synthetic crap that doesnt work.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now may be the time to look at lifestyle changes ...

Just saying ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think if you tell your doctor that it is a major concern for you and that it causes you a lot of stress to not have a certain amount on hand at all times, then they will usually be helpful. I wouldn't get into end of the world stuff just the fact that the possibility of running out causes you anxiety. I know people who get large prescriptions of morphine and similar drugs, this has come slowly though. I also know many people who get one month or even three month prescriptions and then they still don't get a new supply till that time is up:doh: With my luck if bad things are going to happen it would probably be right before I had to renew.

Getting a years supply may not be realistic, certainly a lifetime would not be possible, so make the best of the situation. Realistically the chances of a truly long term grid down situation (with no resumption or continuation of manufacturing of medications) in the near future is a relatively slim possibility. Not being able to get meds for a month though is a lot more probable so I would try to work from there up.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> I think if you tell your doctor that it is a major concern for you and that it causes you a lot of stress to not have a certain amount on hand at all times, then they will usually be helpful. I wouldn't get into end of the world stuff just the fact that the possibility of running out causes you anxiety. I know people who get large prescriptions of morphine and similar drugs, this has come slowly though. I also know many people who get one month or even three month prescriptions and then they still don't get a new supply till that time is up:doh: With my luck if bad things are going to happen it would probably be right before I had to renew.
> 
> Getting a years supply may not be realistic, certainly a lifetime would not be possible, so make the best of the situation. Realistically the chances of a truly long term grid down situation (with no resumption or continuation of manufacturing of medications) in the near future is a relatively slim possibility. Not being able to get meds for a month though is a lot more probable so I would try to work from there up.


Like Caribou said,

The prescription is only part of the issue. The real part is that your insurance likely wont pay for more than 3 months worth no matter how the doctor writes the prescription. Its a money losing risk for them. Correct me if im wrong, but your medication sounds expensive.


----------



## Kattscrowd (May 28, 2013)

With my old insurance, getting meds 3 months at a time was workable. This one isn't. I'm really not liking the hubster's insurance at this job  They don't like to do the mail order stuff. But I've managed to stock away some of the meds that keep me walking and such. I live with MS and it's a pretty wicked disease in my world.. but I've gotten the day to day meds taken care of with either my meds or herbal things. 
But the 'disease modifying drug' that I'm about to start is new. I had been taking chemo for it to keep my immune system from going bonkers. I've been off of them for about 2 yrs waiting for this med to come down and get approved for it :brickwall: Now I'm about to start it and the chances of me being somewhat productive is there. But it's a picky drug and they only give the amount you take (I get it straight from the manufacturer. So when/if/how the :shtf: I'll go back to how I am now  Weirdness.
But other stuff on this is great. My daughter's bf lives with type 1 diabetes and I worry about him too. I had type 2, but with lifestyle changes and other things I'm able to control it, for that I'm thankful, but he can't. I suspect he's talked to his doc though, I'm not that close to him (yet), but know that he is taking such things seriously. 
Some things to think about


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Don't know if this really works,but it sure won't hurt to try it.

Like Andi says ,maybe nows a good time to try out life changes for those who are on scrips.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

If you're talking about laquinimod, the studies look promising thus far. I know you want to do whats best for you but the over all picture of class action lawsuits in this country makes pharmaceutical companies take a lot of precautions. I am just glad for you that these drugs are even being developed. MS as debilitating as it is, only affects a very small population of the world. For your sake as well as many others I hope prepping always remains a lifestyles of self reliance and nothing more.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Try to get some samples, when you go to your physician. Get your prescription filled. Stockpile the samples. Also when we take a trip we ask our physician to add more to the refill. Many people have been able to get extra medications doing this. There is many natural and herbs to help with illnesses. Hope this helps you.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

If you depend on herbs and natural remedies to keep you alive you will die. Can you get the drugs you need in Mexico?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

swjohnsey said:


> If you depend on herbs and natural remedies to keep you alive you will die. Can you get the drugs you need in Mexico?


Even if you can get the drugs from Mexico ... What would you do once it hits the fan and you run out?

I get it, you don't care for herbs/natural remedies. To each their own ...  But I would rather have a skill set of herbs/natural remedies than nothing at all. (It may come in handy)


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

To my knowledge there has never been a global SHTF. I have a passport and 10 Maple Leafs.

Most drugs except those with a potential for abuse like oxycodone are available without prescription in Mexico, usually at greatly reduced prices. It is legal to bring it back.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> If you depend on herbs and natural remedies to keep you alive you will die.


Brilliant observation, such insight is truly astounding. 
Here's another one, "If you don't depend on herbs and natural remedies to keep you alive you will also die" 
Last I checked there was not a lot of leeway on the whole mortality issue.

What people can do is try to live happy, healthy lives using whatever means they find helpful as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. People managed to survive while depending on herbs and natural remedies for a little while (call it 100 000 years or so) Prescription meds have been available for a century perhaps.

More on point though, no one suggested that someone stop taking prescriptions just that other options could be CONSIDERED and the O.P stated that they had looked at those possibilities.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Placeboes work 30% of the time. Research has found that big red pill work the best. Folks died of stuff that would even put you in the hospital with modern drugs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've swapped over from meds to herbs for my blood pressure.
its dropped 5-10 points over the pills.



> If you depend on herbs and natural remedies to keep you alive you will die. Can you get the drugs you need in Mexico?


STOP posting retarded shit and people will stop trolling you.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> To my knowledge there has never been a global SHTF. I have a passport and 10 Maple Leafs.
> 
> Most drugs except those with a potential for abuse like oxycodone are available without prescription in Mexico, usually at greatly reduced prices. It is legal to bring it back.


A passport and 10 Maple Leafs? That's all the prepping you have?

No, you can't bring controlled substances back from Mexico.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Where did I say that was all of my prep? Do you have a valid passport and some portable wealth? If you don't your prep is inadequate.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Kattscrowd said:


> I have a question to throw out. How are folks with chronic illnesses prepping? I ask this because I'm about to start a new medication for MS that will be tightly controlled and I won't be able to 'fudge' like I do with most of my other meds. This new med has to be taken once a day and if I miss any I have to go back to the infusion site and sit through another 6-8 hours of boredom to make sure my heart doesn't go whacky
> So many of the meds I take can have the effects substituted herbally (with a lot of effort and thought and quite frankly the pharmaceuticals are easier to deal with, so I take the pills and go on with life) But this new one is a doozy.
> Just wanted to pick y'all's brains!
> Thanks,
> ...


Katt, herbs are great for helping with some symtoms you might be experiencing. To paraphrase an herbal mentor of mine, herbs are not a quick fix. Herbs can help you, but nothing takes the place of proper nutrition and adequate rest. But using the right herbs at the right time can help put your mind and body into the right place to make good choices. Put herbs in your food and food in your herbs. Sally Fallon's Nourishing Traditions cookbook is a great resource. MS, like other chronic illnesses, takes a slow toll on your body and herbs work slowly to realign your health and help alleviate symtoms. I suggest thinking of the symptoms you have that are most troubling to you and researching herbal remedies that might help you get some relief. For examples, there are herbs that help female organ toning, vaginal dryness, pain relief, muscle spasms, urinary health, fatigue, and mood. Yes, taking a pill is easy, and may be the right path for you, but you can also strengthen your body and mind with herbs and nutrition.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

swjohnsey said:


> Where did I say that was all of my prep? Do you have a valid passport and some portable wealth? If you don't your prep is inadequate.


Planning to bug out to Mexico?I'd pack a Berkey and a bunch of filters, maybe something for explosive diarrhea until your system gets used to it.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Without modern medicine and pharma available we will see exactly why the life span was much much shorter. A lot of seniors will be in serious trouble without the steady stream of scrips we have now.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

swjohnsey said:


> If you depend on herbs and natural remedies to keep you alive you will die. Can you get the drugs you need in Mexico?


What do ya thin was done before all these miracle drugs?

Where do ya thin they get many a these miracle drugs, from natural plants that they then produce a synthetic.

Are the herbs an such a total replacement? Maybe, maybe not. The day may very well come when yall ain't got no choice an it ain't gonna matter bout yalls maple leafs er what mexico got cause ya won't be able ta get there.

Best ta be better prepped out then that. Have a open mind.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mojo4 said:


> Without modern medicine and pharma available we will see exactly why the life span was much much shorter. A lot of seniors will be in serious trouble without the steady stream of scrips we have now.


From what I have seen it is going to be more than just the seniors ... Just about everyone I know (but not all ) ... is on some kind of "scrips" or another. Why change the lifestyle when you can take a pill ... (sorry ... just the way I see it.)


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> What do ya thin was done before all these miracle drugs?
> 
> Where do ya thin they get many a these miracle drugs, from natural plants that they then produce a synthetic.
> 
> ...


Folks just died. Syphilis was incurable. Children died of pneumonia and scarlet fever. I can walk to Mexico, it ain't far.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Kattscrowd said:


> I have a question to throw out. How are folks with chronic illnesses prepping? I ask this because I'm about to start a new medication for MS that will be tightly controlled and I won't be able to 'fudge' like I do with most of my other meds. This new med has to be taken once a day and if I miss any I have to go back to the infusion site and sit through another 6-8 hours of boredom to make sure my heart doesn't go whacky
> So many of the meds I take can have the effects substituted herbally (with a lot of effort and thought and quite frankly the pharmaceuticals are easier to deal with, so I take the pills and go on with life) But this new one is a doozy.
> Just wanted to pick y'all's brains!
> Thanks,
> ...


http://www.livestrong.com/article/307721-herbal-treatments-for-ms/


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> Folks just died. Syphilis was incurable. Children died of pneumonia and scarlet fever. I can walk to Mexico, it ain't far.


Sure, do that. I'm sure the local criminals and Cartels won't be on the lookout for rich gringos coming from America.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Brilliant observation, such insight is truly astounding.
> Here's another one, "If you don't depend on herbs and natural remedies to keep you alive you will also die"
> Last I checked there was not a lot of leeway on the whole mortality issue.
> 
> ...


Good post bears repeating. Many medications used today are processed versions of herbal remedies people used for thousands of years before pharmaceutical production came about. As I recall there are over 500 medications derived from remedies my people used long before we rescued Columbus.

In my experience doctors do not have an aversion to helping anyone establish a three month or so supply of medications they can legally and ethically write. Though in most cases you will have to pay for them out of pocket as insurance companies tend not to be so understanding.

Asking a doctor to write scripts that are illegal or unethical because of legal restrictions is down right rude and inconsiderate. I would never consider asking someone to violate the law on my behalf and would expect to be told to shove it if I asked them to jeopardize their livelihood and freedom for me.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I wonder why "your people" didn't cure themselves of smallpox and measels.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Modern medicine has no cure for smallpox or measles, only inoculation. Inoculation against smallpox was happening thousands of years ago through "alternative" medicine in the old world. This was not available to natives of the new world for many reasons primarily the rate of spread of the disease. Plenty of similar occurrences since the advent of "modern" medicine.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Modern medicine has no cure for smallpox or measles, only inoculation. Inoculation against smallpox was happening thousands of years ago through "alternative" medicine in the old world. This was not available to natives of the new world for many reasons primarily the rate of spread of the disease. Plenty of similar occurrences since the advent of "modern" medicine.


For the most part this is true, although passive immunoglobulin therapy can be developed rapidly for the particular strain. This is exactly what the CDC would do to treat active infections, should the demon ever be let out of the freezer. There is nothing on the shelf to treat smallpox, but there are men in space suits at the ready.

I never really understood the argument between holistic and western medicine. It's unwise to wholeheartedly be for one and avoid the other. Holistic promotes health and prevention. Medicine holds the majority of the heavy hitters for when things get really bad(sickness and trauma). Seriously, both are used hand in hand every day in many hospitals across the nation. Talk to a well trained nutritionist about what they feed ICU patients and you'll think your having a chat with the dali lama of holistic health. There are very few doctors I know that have a bad view on holistic medicine and its because of extreme patient trying any and all herbs and naturalist remedies to treat something that is easily and safely treated medically. I my self have only seen one case of liver failure from St. Johns wort and it was a horrible death of severe jaundice, mental atrophy and screams that never ended (until his life did). Again, It is a case of extremes, but there are plenty of natural remedies that can make you just as dead or sick as pharmaceuticals. Be careful what ever you do and Godspeed.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

drfacefixer said:


> For the most part this is true, although passive immunoglobulin therapy can be developed rapidly for the particular strain. This is exactly what the CDC would do to treat active infections, should the demon ever be let out of the freezer. There is nothing on the shelf to treat smallpox, but there are men in space suits at the ready.
> 
> I never really understood the argument between holistic and western medicine. It's unwise to wholeheartedly be for one and avoid the other. Holistic promotes health and prevention. Medicine holds the majority of the heavy hitters for when things get really bad(sickness and trauma). Seriously, both are used hand in hand every day in many hospitals across the nation. Talk to a well trained nutritionist about what they feed ICU patients and you'll think your having a chat with the dali lama of holistic health. There are very few doctors I know that have a bad view on holistic medicine and its because of extreme patient trying any and all herbs and naturalist remedies to treat something that is easily and safely treated medically. I my self have only seen one case of liver failure from St. Johns wort and it was a horrible death of severe jaundice, mental atrophy and screams that never ended (until his life did). Again, It is a case of extremes, but there are plenty of natural remedies that can make you just as dead or sick as pharmaceuticals. Be careful what ever you do and Godspeed.


just as aside note ... when you say "holistic" ... you have opened a whole "new" thread ...


----------



## Kattscrowd (May 28, 2013)

Thank you readytogo, the living strong site had some info that I wasn't aware of, I didn't realize tumeric had so many useful attributes for me. I'm going to talk to my neuro and see if it's something I can add. Awesome 
Most of my meds can be refilled on a 3 month and I do. In my experience most insurances would rather you filled scripts in 3 month increments because you use mail-order which is cheaper for them.
I've been blessed enough to have been able to make lifestyle changes that have significantly improved my way of life. Living out in the middle of nowhere, changing the foods I eat, doing what I'm able on the farm; all of these things help. You do what you do the best that you can.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Been on meds for a serious condition since I was 16. A bunch of years ago, the wife insisted I go in and have a different prescription. I had no clue a person could feel so good (thank you wife). The present prescription calls for 3 tablets three time daily. Feeling so darn good, the brain made the jump to - what would happen if I only---.
I was about to talk to my Doc, when I realized, "Hey , dummy, keep your mouth shut! You can build a reserve!"
Ethics not so clear. I shall survive. (The new meds took a serious jump in price a few years ago. I researched the company and called to ask why. I was told they reduced production and over half of the production was going to people for free or at a reduced price. They had gone from $400 to over $700 / month for my share plus what my insurance company paid. It played hech with the budget.) 
When your back is against the wall, there are a lot of shades of grey.


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

I was diagnosed as Type II diabetic. I lost 50 pounds and now I'm not. Lots easier just to take a pill.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

People didn't die two hundred years ago because there were no modern drugs, they died from wading in freezing water while trapping, they died from hauling water every day in all kinds of weather, they died from bears, snake bite, cougars, famine, filthy living conditions, and generally carving a homestead out of the wilderness, and all by hand. Now all that being said, why is it that the Native Americans often lived to ripe old age, and Europeans were the ones dying and bringing disease to a place that had never seen Smallpox and others. Is it possible that these "primitive" people knew what they were doing when it came to "natural" remedies and healing disease? The life expectancy of a white man two hundred years ago was about forty, while it was not uncommon for "primitive" people to live to be in their nineties and some to be well over one hundred years. The problem today is the way we live and what we eat and the fact that our air, soil and water are so polluted. Some one mentioned earlier that it was easier for most to just take a pill rather that eat right and exercise, and that is the problem. If a person is living a hard or "primitive" life style, then taking care of ones self is important through a diet of lean meats, fish, vegetables, fruit, nuts and seeds along with herbs for health and healing and living in a clean environment.


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

From what I have read the life expectancy of native Americans before the arrival of the Europeans was 35 - 40 years.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Now all that being said, why is it that the Native Americans often lived to ripe old age, and Europeans were the ones dying and bringing disease to a place that had never seen Smallpox and others. Is it possible that these "primitive" people knew what they were doing when it came to "natural" remedies and healing disease? The life expectancy of a white man two hundred years ago was about forty, while it was not uncommon for "primitive" people to live to be in their nineties and some to be well over one hundred years.


Reminds me of when the Lakota first saw white men with their cattle. They must have thought they were being invaded by Lilliputians. The Lakota lived off of Bison and were over six feet tall. The cattle were about the fourth the size of a Bison and the average white man was about 5 feet tall. Could be why the Lakota never lost a war against the US and why the Lakota were the only people (to my knowledge) the US army ever surrendered too



walter said:


> From what I have read the life expectancy of native Americans before the arrival of the Europeans was 35 - 40 years.


Sounds like revisionist history. Post or pre invasion? Red Cloud lived to be 87 Sitting Bull was murdered at age 59. Genocide, extermination did reduce the life expectancy of Indigenous People


----------

